# Bild verpixeln und zweifarbig machen?



## fuexli (6. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ist es möglich, mit Photoshop ein Bild zu verpixeln und dann 2 farbig zu machen? (Nicht schwarz weiss grau) Nur schwarz und grau... Oder kennt jemand ein Programm, mit welchem das machbar ist? Im Anhang ist ein Beispiel, was ich genau meine...


Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe...


Grüsse

fuexli


----------



## Another (6. September 2013)

Geht in Ps. Aber warum schwarz & grau? Dein Bild da is schwarz und weiß.^^
Egal, also:

- Indizierte Farben:
- Palette > gleichmäßig, Farben: 2, Dither: Ohne

Alternativ Kann man noch zuvor noch:
- Filter > Vergröberungsfilter > Mosaikeffekt
- Bild > Modus > Indizierte Farben
(- Auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren)
...anwenden, und dann halt:
- Palette > gleichmäßig, Farben: 2, Dither: Ohne


gl&hf,
Another


----------



## fuexli (8. September 2013)

Danke für die tolle Antwort...hat alles so geklappt!


----------



## Cisyn23 (6. November 2013)

Das geht auf jeden Fall. Aber wieso weshalb warum willst du das machen?


----------

